

Optimizing "Yo" messages for engagement. - zackliscio
http://blog.naytev.com/optimizing-yo-messages-for-engagement/

======
yopeoplefinder
You can now find people to Yo near you at
[http://youpeoplefinder.appspot.com](http://youpeoplefinder.appspot.com)

------
TonyPecc
From here on I will "Yo" twice. No more, no less. Cool post thanks for sharing

------
hirundo
tl;dr: yoyo

